
Bloomberg, Dimon and Gates call liberal tax ideas unfair - hittaruki
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/11/opinion/billionaires-warren-wealth-tax.html
======
Porthos9K
They're nothing but dragons hoarding wealth they aren't using and spreading
desolation in the process. Every one of them is a descendant of Smaug.

